

Ask HN: Cool technology oriented startups/young companies. - solomatov

Most of the companies advertised&#x2F;discussed on HN, are consumer oriented. So, there&#x27;s very little cool brand new technology used there. Basically what they do is to just take existing hipster web&#x2F;MVC framework, optionally invent disruptive business model to change existing market. Most of them disrupt in the area of business models not technology.<p>Which young technology companies&#x2F;startups you know which are mostly technology oriented and which can disrupt the market in the near future?<p>Here&#x27;s my list:<p>* Oculus VR<p>* FP Complete<p>* Meteor
======
youbedead
* Delphix - database virtualization

* Intentional Software - intentional programming

------
pkinsky
Meta: augmented reality, google glass done right.

------
adamnemecek
What's your question?

~~~
solomatov
Which young technology companies/startups you know which are mostly technology
oriented and which can disrupt the market in the near future?

